# *** RBO 3-D on Jan. 26 ***



## passthru24 (Jan 3, 2014)

Well it's that time again, get them 3-D rigs up and tuned in and come on down to RBO for some Great 3-D action. 2014 we hope will be GREAT for us here at RBO. We got so many new things going on and we will be Hosting the ASA Ga State Championship,,. Hope everyone can come on by and shoot some foam with us, we guarantee you that it doesn't matter how you shoot, you will have a Great time !!! See y'all on 01-26-14

Jan. 26th

Feb. 23rd (ASA State Qualifier)

Mar. 23rd

Apr. 26th & 27th Big 40

May 18th (ASA State Qualifier)

Jun. 22nd

Jul. 12th & 13th (ASA Ga. State Championship)

Jul. 27th

Aug. 24th Hunt Shoot 




RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2014 Dates: Jan. 26, Feb. 23, Mar. 23, Apr. 26 & 27 Big 40, May 18, Jun. 22, July 27, Aug. 24 Hunting Shoot
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors. 

Also check out the Shooter of the Year,,, Info. below

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
River Bottom Outdoors
Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RBO Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
River Bottom Outdoors 
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
River Bottom Outdoors 
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 7 scores available to them. 4 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 4 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3. Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4. Dates are : Jan. 27, Feb. 23, Mar. 2, Apr. 26&27(counts as 2 scores), May 18, Jun. 22, Shooter of the Year- Jul. 27
5. Scores will be kept by RBO staff and will be open to view at anytime. 
6. Shooter must sign in at first shoot of the year, Jan. 27, to be eligible. 
7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RBO.
8. The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RBO staff. 
10. All normal RBO Rules for the shoots will still apply.



I, _________________________ have read the rules of Shooter of the Year 2014 and do agree to abided by said rules. I further understand that RBO staff will have finale decision in any dispute and that if I do not abided by rules, I will be disqualified.

Shooter Sign: ____________________________

Phone: _________________________________

RBO Staff: _____________________________

Date: ___________________________________


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yessir...ready to get back down to RBO an shootem up!


----------



## KillZone (Jan 3, 2014)

Sure thing


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 9, 2014)

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Johhny..."Hold Down The Fort".....the bucks will be rutting hard in southern Alabama then....I hate to be missing the first RBO shoot of the year....Tell Brody to get ready for the next one!
DoubleRR


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 9, 2014)

*Smoke*

Me and 3darcher are coming somebody better Get Right..


----------



## hound dog (Jan 9, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 10, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Me and 3darcher are coming somebody better Get Right..



We are always right,,wait no sometimes left,,I forget,, see you guys then


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 13, 2014)

Hope to see everyone in a couple weeks the season has started its gonna be a good one at RBO!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 13, 2014)

Come on out and get that last minute practice before Fla. or just come on out and have a GREAT TIME  Hope to see everyone Jan. 26


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 16, 2014)

what kind of bells.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 16, 2014)

melinda hawk said:


> what kind of bells.



You will see.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 19, 2014)

Seems the weather will be good and we are so excited about the first shoot of the year. Also we are going to have Big Daddy's BBQ up at RBO doing all the concessions, Mmmmmm really good food, so bring an empty belly and he will fill. Hope everyone can get out and have a great time. See soon


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't wait to shoot.going to put  a whipping on  bobo


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 19, 2014)

hound dog said:


> I'll be there with bells on.



Also with your elf hat too


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> Also with your elf hat too



No hat.  Santa in training.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking forward to returning to RBO will probably have a few extras with me. 
Yo Scott something is wrong here, me at rbo 2 times in a row it can't be good!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 19, 2014)

Gonna be a blast! Glad its 3D season again. Lookin forward to seeing a lot of old faces and meeting a lot more new ones.  


Did the helmet wearing window licker really just call me out? He must be eating the styrofoam helmet liner again.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 19, 2014)

I wonder if the guys from center punch 360 going to be there


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 19, 2014)

KillZone said:


> Looking forward to returning to RBO will probably have a few extras with me.
> Yo Scott something is wrong here, me at rbo 2 times in a row it can't be good!!!!



Yea, thats got me a little worried,, Nah just kidding, you are welcome each and every time... Glad your going to make it back


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 19, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Gonna be a blast! Glad its 3D season again. Lookin forward to seeing a lot of old faces and meeting a lot more new ones.
> 
> 
> Did the helmet wearing window licker really just call me out? He must be eating the styrofoam helmet liner again.



Goodlooking shirt by the way,,, I know he wasn't calling you out  maybe he thinks your someone else


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 19, 2014)

rolling


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 19, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> rolling



Keep that puppy rolling


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 19, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> I wonder if the guys from center punch 360 going to be there



Twisting the string up as you speak! No need to adjust sight I just adjust my string up of down a few twists!


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 19, 2014)

I cant wait to see what ya'll have in store for us this time.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 19, 2014)

noviceshooter said:


> I cant wait to see what ya'll have in store for us this time.



You can bet you won't have to shoot under any tree limbs ,,,LoL


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 19, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> rolling



You rolling alright ,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think CP360 is going to show up


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 19, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> I wonder if the guys from center punch 360 going to be there



That smoking score of 173 last week at RAC has him skeeeeerrrrrrrddddd


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 19, 2014)

Can I get a


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 19, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> That smoking score of 173 last week at RAC has him skeeeeerrrrrrrddddd



Now that is funny !!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 19, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> That smoking score of 173 last week at RAC has him skeeeeerrrrrrrddddd


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 19, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> You can bet you won't have to shoot under any tree limbs ,,,LoL


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 19, 2014)

Its sure to be a great test and warm up before the Florida ASA.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 20, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Its sure to be a great test and warm up before the Florida ASA.



Yea it's going to be a warm up so you can get ready for the whopping you are going to get. F.B.A


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 20, 2014)

Yall come have some fun with this man


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like Scott was playin with the crayons an colored his hair!


----------



## KillZone (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## joshmcgraw1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll be there hope I can win something with a 160 lol


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 20, 2014)

You have already won, I'll bring your prize with me!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like a week of sunny weather should make for a good mud free weekend!!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 20, 2014)

This is for all you lady's who are coming to the shoot all four will be there signing there summer calendars


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 20, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> This is for all you lady's who are coming to the shoot all four will be there signing there summer calendars



lol


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey where is Kevin and Don's pic.  ooo wait they would put them boys to shame


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> This is for all you lady's who are coming to the shoot all four will be there signing there summer calendars



I think i just puked in my mouth!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 20, 2014)

You think!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 21, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> This is for all you lady's who are coming to the shoot all four will be there signing there summer calendars




I gotta quit drinkin. The stuff yall come up with afterwards is worse than a trip to Vegas. 

But hey, don't be jealous of the 4 of us and our Wolf Pack!


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 21, 2014)

Makes you wonder


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 21, 2014)

I called in a favor and canceled this wind for Sunday!


----------



## SheRBO (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## passthru24 (Jan 21, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> I gotta quit drinkin. The stuff yall come up with afterwards is worse than a trip to Vegas.
> 
> But hey, don't be jealous of the 4 of us and our Wolf Pack!



Ok, if this had come from anyone else other than the crayon eating window licker I would agree. Little Minny just thinks he is funny,, but we know where your at,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 21, 2014)

WE have a few coming with us and cant wait to all my archery brothers and sisters.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 22, 2014)

It's getting closer and I need all the practice I can get before going to Florida.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 22, 2014)

deerehauler said:


> I called in a favor and canceled this wind for Sunday!





Thats mighty nice of ya!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 22, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Thats mighty nice of ya!



They are still working on the heater and Airconditon is stuck on polar so you may need a sweater!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 22, 2014)

Gonna be sever clear with a heat wave coming thru around 12pm.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 22, 2014)

I will be chasing monster rutting bucks in L.A. (lower Alabama) this weekend and thinking of y'all killing foam at R.B.O.....I bet that the foam bucks at RBO are bigger than the ones I might see in L.A....definitely will be at the next R.B.O. shoot in Feb.?....Go "Get'em"
J. Bobo...kick some Alligood backside!


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## passthru24 (Jan 23, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> Gonna be sever clear with a heat wave coming thru around 12pm.



Last time I heard that we had to put two of each animal on the boat


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it Sunday Yet?!?!?!?


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 23, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Last time I heard that we had to put two of each animal on the boat



Hey if he says its severe clear then its severe clear Jack!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 23, 2014)

deerehauler said:


> Hey if he says its severe clear then its severe clear Jack!!



That's right Jack!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 23, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> That's right Jack!!



So I guess it's going to be clear,, lol


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 23, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> So I guess it's going to be clear,, lol



Severe!!!


----------



## Cyberone (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't wait, bring some new folks with Michelle and myself.  Gonna be fun


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cyberone said:


> Can't wait, bring some new folks with Michelle and myself.  Gonna be fun



That's the great thing about the 3-D season, we get to see a lot of friends we haven't seen in a while, Mike it will good to see you and Michelle again.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well coarse is set and make sure you oil up that slider,, LoL. It should be a good coarse, with a few tricky shots threw in there. Everyone come on out and enjoy the fellowship and fun, also don't forget that Big Daddy's BBQ will be here serving some great food for all. See everyone Sunday !!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay just to clear up some confusion and cut down on the phone calls.
This sat. night I will be in Harrisburg PA. as guest speaker and honoree at the elite outdoorsmen banquet.
I have my private lear jet on standby afterwards to fly me back to GA. that is if my rental pilot (someone named GW Bush the 43rd something or other) shows up and on time.

Sunday I will be available from around 11am to 11:05am for pics and autographs. I will be making my way thru the course shaking babies and holding hands through out the day.

Please don't make a scene when I show up I don't want to disturb people on the course!! There is plenty of me to go around

I will be representing FSA archery and their new line of bow called (INDIFFERENCE) You won't really know if you like it or not, it will shoot good one minute then not the next and you won't want to change, or wait will ya?????

Gotta run, Eva wants me to rub here bunions, again!!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> Okay just to clear up some confusion and cut down on the phone calls.
> This sat. night I will be in Harrisburg PA. as guest speaker and honoree at the elite outdoorsmen banquet.
> I have my private lear jet on standby afterwards to fly me back to GA. that is if my rental pilot (someone named GW Bush the 43rd something or other) shows up and on time.
> 
> ...



Just so their is no more confusion,, are you taking the Hooter Girls with you to Pa. and will they be coming with you to RBO?, and would you prefer to have pics taken outside or inside ??


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 24, 2014)

did someone say camera


----------



## hound dog (Jan 24, 2014)

See yall Sun. about 10:30am


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 24, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> Okay just to clear up some confusion and cut down on the phone calls.
> This sat. night I will be in Harrisburg PA. as guest speaker and honoree at the elite outdoorsmen banquet.
> I have my private lear jet on standby afterwards to fly me back to GA. that is if my rental pilot (someone named GW Bush the 43rd something or other) shows up and on time.
> 
> ...



I also thought you were representing FBA also I was told you were on there staff when I sign up


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 25, 2014)

Weather is warmig up and killitgrillit said it was going to be severe clear !!! Going to be a great opening day at RBO


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 26, 2014)

the chicken is crowing.  the breakfast is done.  lets go shoot some foam.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 26, 2014)

Up and at em! Headin that way! Woo Hoo!! Get your foam on!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Great shoot today!!!! Glad you guys had the crowd you did!!!!


----------



## KillZone (Jan 26, 2014)

Great shoot guys enjoyed it, glad you had a big turn out!!!!!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 26, 2014)

What a great shoot toady guys as always. Only had to break out the tree trimmers one time for grandmaw


----------



## Familyclub (Jan 26, 2014)

*First Timer*

This was my first shoot.  Enjoyed the heck out of it.  Headed to FL next weekend.  Super excited.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 26, 2014)

Good seeing everyone and looked like a great turnout.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jan 26, 2014)

What was winning score of Hunter class


----------



## hound dog (Jan 26, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> What was winning score of Hunter class



They will post scores after they get every thing check and doble checked. They had a lot of shooters today but I know they are working on it and will post as soon as they can.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 26, 2014)

What an awesome shoot! Great weather today. Was great to see all the people, lots of new faces today.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 26, 2014)

Well Trey and I had a great time today with everyone, and am glad to see such a great turn out


----------

